# jet pump noise



## Keith O (May 30, 2008)

I have a 3/4 hp jet pump filling a tank and another (the same kind) filling a pressure bladder from the first tank. The one that fills the tank is very very loud but it is pumping fine. I just hooked it up but its not new.

What could be the source of the noise?


----------



## triple D (May 31, 2008)

The most likely source is air (cavitating) it may need to be bled better, or it may have a leak on inlet. But the pumps should sound very different, one is pushing about 40-60 lbs. of pressure, the other has no restriction. Just a thought, good luck......


----------

